# My bi-polar spin on Snake Oil



## Viper_SA

No idea if this will taste any good yet, just mixed up a sample, but since it felt like the numbers "spoke" to me, thought I'd share if anyone like crazy flavors

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands

looks good i have not tried it with raspberry and will give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I like this sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thank you.
I'll give it a go. I have the normal Snake Oil steeping, haven't tried it yet. But I'll mix this one up to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Viper_SA said:


> No idea if this will taste any good yet, just mixed up a sample, but since it felt like the numbers "spoke" to me, thought I'd share if anyone like crazy flavors
> 
> View attachment 23674
> View attachment 23674


 Hey bud, looks good, let us know what you think of the taste afterwards, curious on how distict the raspberry comes out as I know the TFA Pear is a very strong extract. Like the 6mg nic aswell, right on my lvl of preference atm....good stuff mate.


----------



## Viper_SA

I was told that Raspberry is a weak flavoring and needs lots of steep time, so I hope I got the ratio right, lol. I remember trying out Shaun's snake oil clone, and it was awesome, except to my taste buds the pear was a bit too much and gave it a bit of a sour, tatty taste. The sour taste was good, but not in pear flavor, lol. That's why I thought of the raspberry might work. Wonder if there is a gooseberry flavor.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

Viper_SA said:


> I was told that Raspberry is a weak flavoring and needs lots of steep time, so I hope I got the ratio right, lol. I remember trying out Shaun's snake oil clone, and it was awesome, except to my taste buds the pear was a bit too much and gave it a bit of a sour, tatty taste. The sour taste was good, but not in pear flavor, lol. That's why I thought of the raspberry might work. Wonder if there is a gooseberry flavor.....


That is one problem eh, I blend, then yea it's vapable...after one day on the heating pad BOOM! so bit difficult to compare the new blends with the steeped ones, when all is steeped i'll find tha sweet spot. I'm kinda thinkin the sour makes my apple sweeter, also smoother, might have to try a citric additive. The lemon Shaun gave me blew my mind, great great blend.


----------



## phanatik

Ok so.... What is Snake Oil?


----------



## shaunnadan

phanatik said:


> Ok so.... What is Snake Oil?



there are 2 different snake oils. one is by TMAX and the other is seduce if i remember correctly

the basics are : pear, coconut extra and bavarian cream

but some recipes have Quince, EM, MA or citric acid......


----------



## Viper_SA

phanatik said:


> Ok so.... What is Snake Oil?[/QUOTE
> http://www.seducejuice.com


----------



## shaunnadan

http://allthejuices.com/juice/dr-stanley-clarks-original-recipe-snake-oil 

this is the other snake oil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

shaunnadan said:


> http://allthejuices.com/juice/dr-stanley-clarks-original-recipe-snake-oil
> 
> this is the other snake oil


Now THIS Snake Oil sounds amazing.

Do you know if anyone has it available in SA?


----------



## Viper_SA

Personally I can't stand the taste of anise in "tobacco". Although liquorices is fine to eat......


----------



## phanatik

Viper_SA said:


> Personally I can't stand the taste of anise in "tobacco". Although liquorices is fine to eat......


which juices that you have tried contain anise?

I am getting tired of all these fruity sensations and want to try some different flavours.
I'm even considering getting some whirling dervish angain just for some spice in my life...


----------



## Viper_SA

No juices tried yet, but in pipe tobacco I hated it. Just wasn't for me.


----------



## rogue zombie

phanatik said:


> Now THIS Snake Oil sounds amazing.
> 
> Do you know if anyone has it available in SA?



It is pretty amazing.

Nobody sticks it here unfortunately. As far as I know, you can only buy it from T-Max


----------



## Viper_SA

No juices tried yet, but in pipe tobacco I hated it. Just wasn't for me.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just tried my Bi-polar Snake Oil after about 20 hours at 30 degC steeping. Running a dual coil 0.5ohm coil build in my clone Plume Veil.... Freakin' awesome! Just love it to bits! After afew more days of steeping this could easily be my ADV 

Now I just need to learn howto drip without looking like an amateur

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for sharing the recipe @Viper_SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipe @Viper_SA



My pleasure. Curious to know if anyone has mixed/tried this?


----------



## hands

i gave this a go but used dulce de leche in place of bavarian cream. turned out really good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

hands said:


> i gave this a go but used dulce de leche in place of bavarian cream. turned out really good



For a while there I was afraid I might be vain for thinking it tastes good 
Don't know the Dulce de Leche flavor.... Will keep it in mind, thanks.


----------



## hands

Viper_SA said:


> For a while there I was afraid I might be vain for thinking it tastes good


that's what diy is for. you don't have to make juice that's good for others and as long as you like it its all good .
try swapping out the pear with some apple you might also enjoy that one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

